# Halibut filets



## Argamemnon (Mar 5, 2008)

*Halibut fillets*

Hi, I'm new here. I live in the Netherlands. I'm happy to have found this forum  

I'd like to know how I should prepare my (thin) halibut fillets (which I've bought at the supermarket), any tips as to seasonings and preparation? Thanks in advance.


----------



## QSis (Mar 5, 2008)

This is my favorite: Recipes : Pan-Roasted Halibut with Prosciutto, Lemon, White Wine, and Capers : Food Network

I can't TELL you how wonderful it is!  If your filets are very thin, cook less time in the oven.

Lee


----------



## Argamemnon (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank you QSis!


----------



## Bilby (Mar 5, 2008)

Welcome to DC!!


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 5, 2008)

A local supper club here in Green Bay used to simply steam it and serve with sauteed mushrooms and hollandaise sauce.  Simple, but indulgent.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hello and welcome to DC! That Green Bay recipe sounds great, I will have to remember it!


----------



## Hungry (Mar 6, 2008)

*Hailbut*

KIS --Toss it on the grill with a little butter and lemon juice!

I just checked out this from the top of the page!

Fresh Alaska Halibut 
Fresh Steaks & Fillets. King Salmon Alaska King Crab Legs-Free Shipping 
Alaska Seafood On-Line; Buy King Crab, Salmon, Shrimp, Halibut

The Halibut is $19.95 a LB.

How many pounds do you want??


----------



## Argamemnon (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------

